# Spouse Visa help for my Cambodian Wife



## Charlie86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

If anyone is able to provide any clarity to my situation it would be vastly appreciated. I will explain our situation.

I am 26, living in Thailand for one and a half years. I am married to a Cambodian, she is 25. Our marriage is legally bound by the British embassy. I earn £10,000 a year here (a very comfortable salary). My wife is just about to complete her Masters in Nursing at Chulalongkorn the only Internationally recognised university in Thailand. She also has a BA in nursing from the Philippines, and one years working experience. English is her primary language having studied at International schools all her life. 

I know my salary is well under the required amount, and as my wife is Cambodian, she is not eligible to aquire a work visa herself as she is Non-EU. 

My father is willing to support us financially in any way for us to come back. Obviously we will both work immediately we are back in the UK, and we are able to live with my parents. My wife is currently processing her UK Nursing licence also. 

The question is, how much savings does my Dad need to put into my account? He's willing to sacrifice vast amounts to make this happen, but how much is required? 

Would it be possible for her to get a tourist visa, and have this transferred if she were to be offered a job? 

For me to move back on my own for 6 months and work is not an option. 

My wife has been offered jobs in Australia and Canada nursing, which would also fast-track both our visa's, as apparently Nurses are well respected over there!

I also have a BA in business, and spent two years working in Australia earning roughly $40,000 prior to my one and a half years in Asia. It's very sad that it is easier for us to move to Australia and Canada than it is for me to take my wife back to my home country!

If anyone is able to shed any light it would be vastly appreciated! Australia would be very appealing, but unfortunately home is where the heart is, and family comes first. 

Many thanks! 

Charlie


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If anyone is able to provide any clarity to my situation it would be vastly appreciated. I will explain our situation.
> 
> ...


Chulalongkorn the best uni in Thailand! 



> The question is, how much savings does my Dad need to put into my account? He's willing to sacrifice vast amounts to make this happen, but how much is required?


To get a spouse visa, you require £62,500. It must be gift of money not a loan and the full amount has to stay in your account for 6 months before application. Your current income in Thailand doesn't count, I'm afraid, and it isn't enough to get a visa through a job offer in UK.



> Would it be possible for her to get a tourist visa, and have this transferred if she were to be offered a job?


No. She must have a spouse visa before entering UK. If she comes purely as a visitor, she must return home and then apply for visa. Because of cut-backs in NHS, you cannot get sponsorship for Tier 2 general work visa as a newly-qualified nurse - only experienced specialists in A&E, theatre or oncology etc. Even newly-qualified UK nurses are finding it hard to get a job. 



> For me to move back on my own for 6 months and work is not an option.


Without savings, you may have no choice. 



> My wife has been offered jobs in Australia and Canada nursing, which would also fast-track both our visa's, as apparently Nurses are well respected over there!


I know. But do you _*want *_to live over there?



> I also have a BA in business, and spent two years working in Australia earning roughly $40,000 prior to my one and a half years in Asia. It's very sad that it is easier for us to move to Australia and Canada than it is for me to take my wife back to my home country!


Because the economy is nowhere near as bad there as in UK.



> If anyone is able to shed any light it would be vastly appreciated! Australia would be very appealing, but unfortunately home is where the heart is, and family comes first.


You only need to look through other threads here to know you aren't alone. Living in a (relatively) low-cost country doesn't help you to meet the financial requirement, and many are stuck. All I can offer is good luck and hope you can find a way to realise your dream.


----------



## Charlie86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help Joppa. A great post. Looks like my father will have to visit his financial advisor as soon as possible. Not going to be an easy task for anyone to raise 62.5k, but I pray this might be possible. Yes Chula is the best in Thailand, she's a very clever lady is my wife as shes there on a scholarship. Someone like her would an asset to any country, if only the UK could appreciate this. If my father can't find the required savings I expect we'll head to Sydney. Il return to my comfortable 40k a year job, and my wife will earn big bucks as a nurse down under! Thanks


----------

